# Evolution, True Or False



## Admin (Jul 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by muslim

Hey everyone, ive been gone a while huh, doubt anyone missed me lol but anyway im back and as usual with something contraversial.
I was wondering whats the general view of spn members on the theory of evolution is. As usual ive been on my brainwashing muslim sites and come across and interesting video about evolution. Being a brainwashing site, it follows closely to the muslim beliefs supporting the theory of creation and so with a little time and effort they've come together to produce a short documentary disproving the theory of evolution. Now i know alot of the members on spn believe in evolution and probably do not want view it, but hey come on we're all open minded and learners so why not check it out to get another point of view on this important topic. Ok ive posted the site below, it has two ways in which the films can be viewed streaming and download. If youve got a fast internet connection and some time to watch it jus click on the title and itll stream the videos for you. But if you'd rather watch it later by downloading it then right click and save target in your folder of choice. Yeah so thats about all ive go to say for now, hope to hear from you soon, take care.
Ps..........i missed you guys
lol i forgot to post the websites, sorry about that people  

http://www.harunyahya.com/m_video_d...php?api_id=1245


----------



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm sorry, but evolution has pretty much been proven, all there really is to do is fill in some of the gaps.  Anti-evolutionists love to point out gaps in the fossil records (and little more), but anyone who has studied microbiology and has seen how quickly bacteria can mutate just laugh at these arguments.  As a scientist and a Sikh, I don't really need to prove there is a "God" to believe in the True Guru, and I don't need to "believe" in evolution given that its scientific foundations are very solid.  

Science shows the HOW, not necessarily the WHY.  I will never understand why people need to invalidate science in order to validate God.  The Mool Mantar states it very clearly-- knowledge of the True Guru can only be obtained through the GRACE of the True Guru.


----------



## chiecapri (Aug 12, 2005)

In America, I think it was in 1950s i remmember that 2 scientists have got the Noble prize for defining Anti Atom. Anti Atom or anti material is a thing which cannot be seen with eyes or any mean of seeing. But for that the 2 have got the Noble prize. It is the thing which Indians and Surely the Sikhs are saying from 100s of years. The science has got the idea of anti atom but didn't get the idea about GOD. Science is to far from reaching GOD. A simple person can contact with GOD. When the question of science comes the argue begins. GOD is without any argue. GOD is everywhere. I Have seen a program on Discovery channel in India that the Moon of Earth is stable in the horizon with the declining angle of 31 degrees [ it may be 30 or 32]. And the NASA scientists are trying to find that if Moon changes its angle then what willbe the major changes occur on Earth's surface. They find if Moon changes only 1 degree only then the Earth's atmosphere willbe devastated instantly. But scientists don't know what is the Power or equation is there to balance the Moon. They can say it is nature but they cannot prove anything. Nature is created by GOD Himself. He is the CREATOR. What ever we are seeing is Nature but GOD's place is like Anti atom or anti material. Which is not under of Physics law.
Wjkk
Wjkf


----------

